# Large thighs 'may protect heart'



## katie (Sep 4, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8236384.stm

it mentions type 2 diabetes alot.

I think my heart is probably well protected lol!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm, can't make up their minds. I have large thighs because I also have a large everything else...


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 4, 2009)

*Boarderline*

I just measured mine and it was 24 inches - just enough to be called "thunder thighs" lol

Dodger


----------



## katie (Sep 4, 2009)

C*5_Dodger said:


> I just measured mine and it was 24 inches - just enough to be called "thunder thighs" lol
> 
> Dodger



I also have thunder thighs, but they are quite firm so I don't mind


----------

